# 5 AKC German Shorthaired Puppies



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

Our Litter is now going on to their 6th week, Very nice looking dogs. liver heads, and blotches on body with fair amount of ticking. we're asking 350 for males and 400 for the females. prices can be negoticated. Please call chris york 801-850-2173 if i don't answer please leave a message. 2-males 3-females
parents are both active hunting dogs, Great pedigrees!!! next week we'll have the litter near Sportman's Wharehouse in Provo


----------

